# POLL   fixed or mechanical broadheads



## jlr (Dec 25, 2012)

what do you shoot and why.


----------



## weekender (Dec 25, 2012)

Both, they have there place. If I plan to be hunting where wind above 10 mph is likely, I will carry mechanical for sure. I encourage everyone to practice shooting your favorite broadhead on a windy day before planning a midwest hunt where 30 mph is nothing unusal. Seeing the wind grab my big fixed blade Thunderhead and turn the arrow sideways and 6' over his back will stick with me for a while longer. It was 25 years ago and I haven't forgot. If I am hunting in a southern swamp for hogs, I am more likely to carry a strong fixed blade. As for brands, I have been really impressed with the new Ulmer Edge for a mechanical. As for fixed blade, Slick Tricks have done an excellent job for me. I stand behind the statement that it's a lot more about where you hit them than what you hit them with. As long as your head is RAZOR sharp but not brittle, and hits WHERE YOU AIM IT, you should be fine.


----------



## z71mathewsman (Dec 25, 2012)

Fixed,,,learned my lesson on mechanical.If anyone says they get the same penetration with a mechanical,they are lying to themselves.Just watch your videos on TV,and watch how many bucks get shot with the arrow hanging out their side running off.Lost 2 great bucks in Ohio using them,not for me.


----------



## bluemarlin (Dec 25, 2012)

Fixed... It's a no-brainer. They work every time.


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 25, 2012)

I recently switched from mechanical to fixed. I like mechanicals flight characteristics best. I've dropped my bow poundage so much in my older years that I was forced to shoot fixed.  These little Innerloc Falcons are zipping right through em with awesome blood trails. But, just like any head, you have to put a lethal shot on em. All heads have trade offs. You have to decide which way you can go. They all kill though.


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 25, 2012)

Mechanical,better flight is main reason,then found out G5 T3 have put some great holes in deer.I even did a test and made the blades where they wouldn't expand and shot a hog like that and even without expanding hog didn't go far at all.broadhead ripped right through her.so definitely mechanical for me!


----------



## kcausey (Dec 25, 2012)

I'm a fixed man...if your bow doesn't shoot well with modern fixed heads, then it's not properly tuned.  I'm shooting 462gr arrows with 17% FOC around 290fps. I've shot 1 1/8" fixed heads at 335fps with zero flight issues. It's all about having it properly tuned. I shoot Ramcats now....thinking about the Steelforce S O B.  I've killed 4 deer with a rage and 3 with T3s....one of the rage heads didn't bend and all but one of the T3 had broken blades. I've killed 11 deer with the same two Ramcats...just replace the blades.


----------



## DeepweR (Dec 25, 2012)

Nothin but RAGE!


----------



## Hunter922 (Dec 25, 2012)

fixed...


----------



## kevincox (Dec 25, 2012)

Been shooting Spitfires for last 6-7 years . Have not had a deer go more than 70 -80 yds and most within sight of stand. Only deer I lost I shot too high. Shooter error


----------



## APPierce0628 (Dec 25, 2012)

Well, I'm a fixedd kind of guy, but I've got low ke. This morning I got a pack of slick trick std and mag, a pack of vipertricks, and a pack of ramcats.


----------



## satchmo (Dec 25, 2012)

Fixed for me , Ramcats .


----------



## scott stokes (Dec 25, 2012)

Fixed,I shoot muzzy.(my brother had tv show and they were a sponsor so still have a few)
I tried rage and every one I shot into my broad head target broke.


----------



## HAWGDADDYY (Dec 25, 2012)

Swhacker 100gr fly like a field tip and have gone through my test and passed ! Angling plywood carbon steel barrel and almost explodes a milk jug


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 25, 2012)

kcausey said:


> I'm a fixed man...if your bow doesn't shoot well with modern fixed heads, then it's not properly tuned.  I'm shooting 462gr arrows with 17% FOC around 290fps. I've shot 1 1/8" fixed heads at 335fps with zero flight issues. It's all about having it properly tuned. I shoot Ramcats now....thinking about the Steelforce S O B.  I've killed 4 deer with a rage and 3 with T3s....one of the rage heads didn't bend and all but one of the T3 had broken blades. I've killed 11 deer with the same two Ramcats...just replace the blades.


 My crx32 shoots great with fix blades.Its tuned perfect.I used to use 100gr slick trick grizz trick for hogs.shot fine groups at 50 yards.i liked them until I hit a hog in the shoulder and 3 of the blades broke off.and this year have shot 3 deer with the same head and blades of a t3 and haven't sharpened them yet.So right now the t3's are just my preference.I have thought about trying the g5 Montec though to see how one of their fix blades hold up.    And on the flight path,of course the grizz tricks were effected more by a descent wind than mechanicals are.


----------



## jlr (Dec 25, 2012)

This is great info. I have always shot  NAP spitfires. Never had a problem with penetration and always great blood trails but ive always worried about deflection from a limb or hard quartering shot. Im really considering going to a fixed blade.


----------



## Bo D (Dec 25, 2012)

Cut on contact
Magnus 4 blade Stingers


----------



## BGA (Dec 25, 2012)

NAP Spitfire 
Shwacker 

100gr

I am inclined to try Muzzy but ... I need to get my first kill before all this switching happens.


----------



## Buckhead (Dec 26, 2012)

Reapers


----------



## BowanaLee (Dec 26, 2012)

jlr said:


> This is great info. I have always shot  NAP spitfires. Never had a problem with penetration and always great blood trails but ive always worried about deflection from a limb or hard quartering shot. Im really considering going to a fixed blade.



I wouldn't worry about it then. As long as your not shooting real low poundage, you ought to be fine.
I shot spitfires for years. They worked great too. I stepped away from them when I lowered my poundage to 50#. I still got passthroughs but not as often.


----------



## kcausey (Dec 26, 2012)

MossyCreek said:


> My crx32 shoots great with fix blades.Its tuned perfect.I used to use 100gr slick trick grizz trick for hogs.shot fine groups at 50 yards.i liked them until I hit a hog in the shoulder and 3 of the blades broke off.and this year have shot 3 deer with the same head and blades of a t3 and haven't sharpened them yet.So right now the t3's are just my preference.I have thought about trying the g5 Montec though to see how one of their fix blades hold up.    And on the flight path,of course the grizz tricks were effected more by a descent wind than mechanicals are.



I'd veer away from the montecs. I've killed a couple with them.....they are very loud in flight and away hit a 3-4" high with my set ups. Always dead in line but high. I'm sold on Ramcats....14 for 14.  Much better blood trails and a ton of penetration. My wife shot a 180-190lb KY buck from ham to shoulder quarter hard with a 52lb Heartbreaker and 336gr arrow...complete, effortless pass through. It's something about the way that head is designed that causes massive blood trails.


----------



## MossyCreek (Dec 26, 2012)

Thanks for the info.I may have to give them a try,with you're set ups do you use 100 gr or 125gr heads?


----------



## kcausey (Dec 26, 2012)

MossyCreek said:


> Thanks for the info.I may have to give them a try,with you're set ups do you use 100 gr or 125gr heads?



100gr....I shoot muddy Bloodsport ht1.....85gr stainless inserts. 185gr up front


----------



## rutnbuk (Dec 26, 2012)

FIXED- there are too many things I CAN MESS UP-lol, don't need to add worrying about my broadhead opening to the list.  Plus- "you can't open faster than a broadhead that is already open".


----------



## Kris87 (Dec 26, 2012)

I'm currently shooting 125gr Slicktrick Mags and 125gr Swhackers.  I'm not partial to any head.  If you hit them where you should, they all do a good job.  I focus on flight first, then sharpness.


----------



## Larry Rooks (Dec 26, 2012)

I shot Meat Seekers since they were introduced and nothing else.  They always performed perfectly for me.
AND THEN< I had some surgery that changed everything, can no longer shoot over 50 lbs without soreness setting in and being miserable for couple of days, and shooting higher poundage elliminates a lot of prectice time, Now I am a Fixed head shooter, I for three that work great, G5
Stryker, Innerloc Stainless Supreme, and Ram Cats


----------



## GaHitman (Dec 26, 2012)

kcausey said:


> I'd veer away from the montecs. I've killed a couple with them.....they are very loud in flight and away hit a 3-4" high with my set ups. Always dead in line but high. I'm sold on Ramcats....14 for 14.  Much better blood trails and a ton of penetration. My wife shot a 180-190lb KY buck from ham to shoulder quarter hard with a 52lb Heartbreaker and 336gr arrow...complete, effortless pass through. It's something about the way that head is designed that causes massive blood trails.



X2^^^^10-4....amen.....ramcats all the way for me!!!!


----------



## rvick (Dec 26, 2012)

fixed....always work, better penetration & if they stay in the deer they keep cutting


----------



## critterslayer (Dec 26, 2012)

Nothing can go wrong with fixed, but as for mechanical, Rage is my favorite so far...but I haven't shot many mechanical...Right now I'm shooting G5 Montecs


----------



## M80 (Dec 26, 2012)

Fixed. I've killed deer with rage and tekon 2's. I got tired of babying mechanicals. 

I'm shooting QAD Exodus heads now. Love them, super sharp, really thick blades and after shooting a big doe I cleaned the head and it still shaved hairs on my arm. They spin perfect. Sighted in all the way out to 70 yards


----------



## J Gilbert (Dec 26, 2012)

I shot a bit of a hybrid this year, the Gravedigger heads, with a 1" fixed blade and a 1.75" expandable.  I'll be shooting the BiPolar heads next year for sure, similar concept to the Gravediggers, but I'm hoping for better durability and sharpness


----------



## p&y finally (Dec 26, 2012)

125 gr Shuttle T lock fixed head has been working for me. NO noise in flight at all (went thru several different heads to find one that dont make noise in flight).
Like somebody else said, I've seen too many deer shot with a mechanical and the arrow flopping in its side as it runs away.
I'll always be sold on fixed blades


----------



## hounddog9 (Dec 27, 2012)

mechanical, 2" hole, blood trail Ray Charles can follow. The bent blades are the price you pay for field point accuracy. i have had them bounce off opposite shoulder and stay in the deer but the dammage has been done and they dont go far, still great blood trail. When i started bow hunting, Satalite Broad heads were the "best", they REALLY sucked.


----------



## The Arrow Guru (Dec 28, 2012)

I've shot deer with just about every head on the market with the exception of some of the very newest heads that have recently came out. They will all do their job of the arrow is flying straight and the arrow is placed in the correct spot in the animal. I've shot Rage for 7 seasons now. If I were not going to shoot Rage and wanted to stay with a mechanical it would prolly be a grim reaper. Fixed would be a montec, or one of the slick trick models. I really don't know I'd have to play with some.


----------



## hansel (Dec 28, 2012)

I've been shooting Muzzy 4 bladed 100 grain broadheads since 1982, with good results. This past season I shot a doe dead center in the heart, and was not pleased has how far she went, my buddy has been using Grim Reapers and his blood trails and the distance they travel are huge and not that far, so I might try Grim's next season. But right now I'm a fixed broadhead guy.


----------



## KILL EM ALL (Jan 4, 2013)

I am a tried and true Grim Reaper man 
Mechanical for me.
I like to watch em drop.
39 deer down with them and no failures and away ALWAYS watch them hit the dirt.


----------



## declemen (Jan 4, 2013)

*broadheads*

Mechanical for me, NAP Killzone,I have field tested almost all that are in existance, I am and will continue to shoot them, I have the proof and I like the big entry and exit holes, easy blood trails


----------



## savedjim (Jan 4, 2013)

Ramcats fixed


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 5, 2013)

Killed 100+ with a proper tune bow, fixed blade all the way, my Slick  trick leaves massive blood trail ,Killed 13 with same head Not changing Blades


----------



## SWWTV (Jan 5, 2013)

Come now slicky tricky have you seen the new Muzzy that looks like a Slick Trick ? You know any Indian can kills deer with bow but it takes a chief to kill a Turkey. Yes I am Bi Polar lol


----------



## SWWTV (Jan 5, 2013)

100 plus deer is that all you must be young.


----------



## Kool Hand Luke (Jan 6, 2013)

Thats the truth, I been huntin since I was ten with a bow, but turkeys with shotgun dont really care for it ,I kill two a year, I have been Lucky seeing deer has never been a problem ,always had prime property.


----------



## nock'em dead (Jan 8, 2013)

Fixed-blade here


----------



## Jake Allen (Jan 8, 2013)

Fixed, cut on contact


----------

